# Hello From Massachusetts!!!



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello from Warwick RI  I noticed you wrote MA in your title but your info under your user name said Cranston!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there and welcome!!! hope you enjoy it here


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## KR Classified Lady (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello. I actually am in college in Warwick RI right now so I am living in Cranston. But my mom lives in Worcester MA. lol 
Chelsae


----------



## Carpe Diem (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Sis. I miss ABBIE! she looks cute in your pic.


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

welcome!


----------

